# Carver PHT CPS 29" ? (auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Einsteiger MTB, Teil 4711)



## Bejak (27. September 2017)

Hallo, ich war heute nach Feierabend nochmal beim XXL um mir das Carver PHT CPS 29" Modelljahr 2016 anzusehen und auch mal kurz zu testen. Der Eindruck war schonmal ziemlich gut, selbst wenn es nur der S-Rahmen war, ich brauche eigentlich L, und es war halt nur indoor. Das einzige was mir nicht gefiel, war dass  vorne die Steckachse ohne Schnellspanner ist, aber das lässt sich ja leicht umbauen.

Online gibts einen Test vom Modelljahr 2015, es wird auch da gelobt, bis auf die Kleinigkeit (?) dass der Rahmen nicht so doll verarbeitet wär und der falsche Steuersatz montiert wäre. Außerdem hat es da eine andere Gabel: 2015 -> FOX, 2016 RS SID), aber sonst haben beide Modelljahre eine vollständig XT-Ausstattung, und in meiner XXL-Filiale kostet es noch mal 50 Euro weniger als online, Den Test siehe http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-carver-pht-cps-29.1372724.2.htm

Fährt von euch das jemand, hat jemand von euch eine Meinung zu dem Rad? Momentan ist es von dem was ich mir live und in Farbe angesehen habe der Favorit (andere schon angeschaute: Specialized Chisel Comp (2018), Rocky Mountain Vertex 930 (2017), morgen fahre ich mal nach Bonn (Canyon) und Koblenz (Radon), vielleicht auch nach Bocholt (Rose), aber die haben in der Preisklasse und in L momentan alle kaum was da.)

Was meint ihr zu dem Rad?


----------



## Bejak (28. September 2017)

Hat sich erledigt, hab in Bonn das Radon ZR Race 9.0 SE mitgenommen. Das Carver scheint aber auch ein super Rad zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

